# HTML-Eingabemaske mit Passwort für "Logbuch" gesucht



## tzippy (27. Juni 2004)

hallo!

ich fahre in kürze als betreuer auf eine Konfirmandenfreizeit. Bisher haben wir alle ein bis zwei Tage in Fax nach Hause geschickt in dem stand was wir erlebt haben. Dieses wurde dann ausgehängt und die Eltern konnten es sich ansehen.
Jetzt ist mir allerdings die Idee gekommen das ganze online zu stellen.

Da die Rechner in der Jugenherberge beschränkt sind was das installieren und öffnen von Programmen betrifft, wäre es ganz gut, wenn ich auf meiner website eine Art Eingabemaske hätte wo ich ein Passwort und den Text eingeben könnte und dieser dann einfach auf einer anderen html seite erscheinen würde.
Ist das möglich? WEnn ja, wäre ich dankbar für Tipps, da ich kein html profi bin. 
Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!

mfg
marco


----------



## Pardon_Me (27. Juni 2004)

Natürlich geht das, aber da brauchst du noch eine Scriptsprache dazu...zB PHP...frag vielleicht mal im PHP-Forum nach...


----------

